# Best/worst proxy in a game



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Whats the best or worst proxying of a model you have ever seen or used yourself.

The worst for me was when somebody used a spru (yes a spru with no model pieces on it) to represent an Eldar Viper. After the game started the player actual forgot it was even a vehicle in his army and it did nothing for the whole game.

The best one I have seen was a lego mini figure sat on a couple of lego bricks to represent a IG sentinal. When it dies we just broke it into little pieces on the board and made it difficult terrain.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

A car oil filter
Foam
A can/bottle
A DVD
Coins
A pink dildo


----------



## Rob1981 (Jul 13, 2010)

coke cans as dreadnoughts. And a jar of sand as a mycetic spore


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

KingOfCheese said:


> A pink dildo


As long as this was standing in for a slaanesh greater demon that's not a bad proxy :grin:

When i first started in the hobby i used one of these as a proxy dread:










I painted it up in UM colours and everything, but it was about 3 times the size of a dread.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Varakir said:


> As long as this was standing in for a slaanesh greater demon that's not a bad proxy :grin:


Pink dildo as Lash Prince.
They are both pink, they like to fuck you, and take great pleasure in it.:biggrin:


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Yesterday our new tyranid player was trying out a slightly larger list, we hade to trygon stand ins - half a trygon, and half a trygon (he hasnt pinned it in the middle yet)

We have also had a colinder on top of a pan as a Gargant (When Gog didn't dring his with him), grot tank blocks of wood (when testing to see if they were worth the investment) and routinely my howling banshee pretends to be a warlock (running joke, not funny unless you know all the background)

Ive never seen anything truly terrible as a stand in, apart from maybe a paint pot as a tyranid hive guard, the problem here was we also had paint pot objectives as I had left my markers at home - so for half the game the pots stayed still and did nothing.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Best a lego technic/bionicle vindicator for BA's it rocked, worst hmmm...well I try to use myself as a emperator titan all the time in 1000pt games


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

KingOfCheese said:


> Pink dildo as Lash Prince.
> They are both pink, they like to fuck you, and take great pleasure in it.:biggrin:


How did that even happen? 

'I've left my Deamon Prince at home, does anybody have anything suitable I can use for it? Is Slaanesh if that helps'


----------



## Boss_Gobbstompa (Aug 6, 2009)

I knew a kid who played 'Nids. He made these terrible tin-foil "sculptures" and kept trying to use them as his big bugs.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

KingOfCheese said:


> Pink dildo as Lash Prince.
> They are both pink, they like to fuck you, and take great pleasure in it.:biggrin:


i don't know if i should be sad or scared that you are a single male with a pink dildo...

CP


----------



## LJT_123 (Dec 26, 2007)

I once saw an upside down polystyrene cup represent a greater daemon of nurgle.


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

Best - A person had build an Ork War Truck out of Mecharno and it looked like it could well happen.

Worst - A guy asked me if he could have his Spore Mine reposent a Tyranofex!!!!!!!!!!!!!! He's now in the Asylam:laugh:


----------



## R3con (Jan 5, 2009)

Best: a friends Carnafex (last ed codex) broke off so that only a leg was stuck to the base. 

I was playing SoB and as usual having a rough time against nids, so this leg was chasing me around the table kicking my ass...1 leg!


----------



## Grimskul25 (Feb 17, 2009)

The worst one (or possibly funniest) was my friend using hs half full Iced Cappucino to proxy a Daemon Prince. The sad part was that it was the MVP of his army during that game, it's caffeinated daemonic prowess swept through my orks with the power of red bull, coca-cola and a double chocolate chip frappucino combined. Damn Tim Hortons and their unholy iced cappucino's of doom!


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

One of my mates used an upside-down tubaware container to represent a raider. Problem was, he had about 2-3 subs. So we got to witness the unholy powers of the Dark Eldar plastic vehicles.... OF DOOM!!


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

The worst:

Skulltaker as the Avatar of Khaine. 

A lego Valkyrie.

Melted candlestick mycetic spores.

The Best:

A sculpted from clay Treeman.

Heavily converted BA and other SM to count as World Eaters. Including a nice dread made larger with defiler parts.


----------



## Lexal Graves (Jul 25, 2010)

Best - a Lego Dreadnaught

Worst - A smiley face on a yellow yo-yo for the Deceiver


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I love the blu-tack Tiranoc Chariot in the GT rules thing 

Midnight


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

The funniest proxy that was used against me was a mate convincing me that his hairdryer (which he had brought into the GW that day for this purpose) was his new whirlwind. 

I would like to try a Lego model one time as a proxy to see how strict the manager is. (GO! GO! GO! LEGO Wraithlord!)


----------



## unixknight (Jul 26, 2010)

I once used an old style "clicker" remote with a couple metal brackets taped to it as a Dread.

This was in the Rogue Trader days...


----------

